# I need help! I bought a bike that I know nothing about.



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

I bought this bike today and don't even know what brand it is. I'm guessing maybe a Monarch because of the sprocket? Maybe from the forties? It has a dealer badge, so you can't go by that.

Please help me! Thanks, Barry


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 5, 2018)

Mid 30s CWC


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> Mid 30s CWC



30's, that's cool! Thanks man! I thought with the inch pitch sprocket, it may be older than I thought.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

Be sides the front fender being on backwards, are those the correct fenders. It's in the mail, when it gets here I'll put it on correctly and see if they look right? I don't know though, they just don't look right?


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 5, 2018)

i love it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2018)

What does namebadge say??


----------



## jkent (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 5, 2018)

'37 or '38 but before the rush to judgement it may be a Roadster with narrower tubes than a flat tank lets see...





@CWCMAN


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a 38  cwc built Western flyer and the frame looks like yours.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like could be a cool rear fender reflector, from little you can see.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 896150



That tank is very hard to find....real nice!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

jkent said:


> View attachment 896153



What are you doing with a photo of my badge? lol


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

manuel rivera said:


> That tank is very hard to find....real nice!



That's normal for me.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> What does namebadge say??


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 896150



Do you think those are the correct fenders catfish?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

I think I have the truss rods, I've had them for years and didn't know what bike they belonged to. Anyone have a rack? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> '37 or '38 but before the rush to judgement it may be a Roadster with narrower tubes than a flat tank lets see...
> 
> View attachment 896166
> 
> @CWCMAN



Thanks for the information, I can't wait to get it. I'm happy about the age. At first I thought maybe the 50's. Do those fenders look right to you? Thanks, Barry


----------



## then8j (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

then8j said:


> View attachment 896337
> 
> View attachment 896338
> 
> ...



It seems common for them not to have a chain guard, like the Schwinn B10's. From those photos, it looks like I need fenders for sure!


----------



## BatWaves (Nov 5, 2018)

That first Lack’s Zephyr badge is an upside down RoadMaster badge. Which, ‘36 was the first year production of the RoadMaster.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

KrustyCycles said:


> That first Lack’s Zephyr badge is an upside down RoadMaster badge. Which, ‘36 was the first year production of the RoadMaster.



That's cool, Lack's opened up 1935. Although they had lots of stores, I've never even seen another Lack's Zephyr bicycle. Barry


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Do you think those are the correct fenders catfish?




No.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> '37 or '38 but before the rush to judgement it may be a Roadster with narrower tubes than a flat tank lets see...




Agree..............that bike is a 37-39 roadster. Knowing the serial would help date it. The top and lower bars are close together and never had a tank. The fenders don't look correct to me though.

Forget the bike, lets see the bus in the driveway


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Agree..............that bike is a 37-39 roadster. Knowing the serial would help date it. The top and lower bars are close together and never had a tank. The fenders don't look correct to me though.
> 
> Forget the bike, lets see the bus in the driveway



That VW belongs to the guy I bought the bike from, I haven't got the bike yet.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2018)

I never thought I'd be excited about anything but Schwinn, but can't wait for this bike to get here!

It'll be here tomorrow


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Agree..............that bike is a 37-39 roadster. Knowing the serial would help date it. The top and lower bars are close together and never had a tank. The fenders don't look correct to me though.
> 
> Forget the bike, lets see the bus in the driveway



Hello, how are you? You can date these bikes, like you can Schwinn using a serial number?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, 
look under the bottom bracket for the serial number. It will have a letter and a series of numbers. Most likely will start with the letter B, C, D or E. This letter range is from 1937-1939


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Yes,
> look under the bottom bracket for the serial number. It will have a letter and a series of numbers. Most likely will start with the letter B, C, D or E. This letter range is from 1937-1939



Cool! It'll be here tomorrow. I'll let you know. I bought some fenders for it already.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 8, 2018)

Great, Keep this thread posted.


----------



## jkent (Nov 9, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> What are you doing with a photo of my badge? lol




Not a very common badge. I tried to find other pictures of the Lack's Zephyr badge and yours was the only one I could find.
Cool badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

Bad and good news. For some reason my bike was in Billings Montana for 2 days? I live in Idaho, next to Montana. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but the delivery time disappeared and it was replaced by "no delivery dated available at this time"? Since Wednesday, no updates were posted. I called and spoke to bikelights and they started a trace. Fed Ex couldn't find it and that was the last I heard about it. Then about an hour ago, I checked the tracking number and it said the bike was back in Wyoming? Now it's supposed to be here in Tuesday the 13th, hopefully. UGH!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

jkent said:


> Not a very common badge. I tried to find other pictures of the Lack's Zephyr badge and yours was the only one I could find.
> Cool badge!



Thanks man, I've seen others that were shaped different. This is the only one like this I've seen. Lets pray it finally makes it here.


----------



## skiptooth (Nov 9, 2018)

looks very similar to my 40 cwc , you will need the drop stand , great find , enjoy....


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

skiptooth said:


> looks very similar to my 40 cwc , you will need the drop stand , great find , enjoy....



Thanks man, I have a drop stand, wheels and a seat. I also bought some fenders and a chain guard from a fellow caber. If I had a rack, grips and some pedals, that would be all I need. I'm not going to bother trying to find a tank.


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2018)

Hard to tell if the fenders are correct for that badge but the front one is definitely on backwards


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

mrg said:


> Hard to tell if the fenders are correct for that badge but the front one is definitely on backwards



I agree on that front fender. Other folks that know about those kind of bikes said that those were the wrong fenders. I took them at their word and purchased a pair that a fellow said we're correct. I guess I'll find out when I get the fenders and the bike. Keep your fingers crossed. Lol

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 10, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Bad and good news. For some reason my bike was in Billings Montana for 2 days? I live in Idaho, next to Montana. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but the delivery time disappeared and it was replaced by "no delivery dated available at this time"? Since Wednesday, no updates were posted. I called and spoke to bikelights and they started a trace. Fed Ex couldn't find it and that was the last I heard about it. Then about an hour ago, I checked the tracking number and it said the bike was back in Wyoming? Now it's supposed to be here in Tuesday the 13th, hopefully. UGH!




I've had that happen with USPS, maybe a logistics thing, ot got re-lumped or even the semi broke down. Nerve-wracking. I know.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 10, 2018)

Hold tight for the update!!

Hopin for a safe landing!!

Keep us posted we're on pins n needles!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 12, 2018)

It's never going to get here! Check this out. I don't know what's going on. Fed Ex said they put a new label on it days ago, because it couldn't read. Then that disappeared and it said, no delivery information known. I wish I'd have snipped a couple more screen shots of other things it said. I can't believe it! It went from Texas to Montana. I live in Idaho, it almost made it here, but then went to Wyoming and set there for a while. Then finally, it was on it's way back here, but only made it to Billings Montana again. After setting there for a couple more days, it looks like it may be headed here finally.  UGH!

I'm about to pull my hair out! I hope it really shows up this time. It was supposed to be here last Thursday.


----------



## skiptooth (Nov 13, 2018)

Think pos. Good luck hoping the 13th is your lucky day !!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 13, 2018)

Sometimes, If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all.

The bike showed up, but it's smashed and the fork is broke. The fenders are smashed also, but they're wrong any way. Now I need a fork!

The badge made in ok.



















At least they didn't destroy the badge too! To my surprise, it was held on by screws. I thought from the photo, it had rivets. Hole spacing is 2 7/8".


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 13, 2018)

Cool badge , I may have a fork for you .


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 13, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Cool badge , I may have a fork for you .



That would be great! Thanks, Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 13, 2018)

Convo. Moved too the Cone of Silence...


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 15, 2018)

Careless shippers and a bad packing job. I would have braced those forks at the drop out.
I'm glad it finally arrived but what a shame.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 15, 2018)

I've already had this happen to me twice this year and now I always insist on having the seller/shipper take out the fork out but that can sometimes be problematic for a seller with no mechanical skills they might break something taking it out so most people leave it in and then it gets smashed just like that. I'm sorry to hear this happened! 

Nate


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 15, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> I've already had this happen to me twice this year and now I always insist on having the seller/shipper take out the fork out but that can sometimes be problematic for a seller with no mechanical skills they might break something taking it out so most people leave it in and then it gets smashed just like that. I'm sorry to hear this happened!
> 
> Nate



So true, mechanically declined.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Sometimes, If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all.
> 
> The bike showed up, but it's smashed and the fork is broke. The fenders are smashed also, but they're wrong any way. Now I need a fork!
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 15, 2018)

i need 2 tanks lime that for my bikes!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beek (Nov 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Sometimes, If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all.
> 
> The bike showed up, but it's smashed and the fork is broke. The fenders are smashed also, but they're wrong any way. Now I need a fork!
> 
> ...



Cripes.. that a shame..


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Yes,
> look under the bottom bracket for the serial number. It will have a letter and a series of numbers. Most likely will start with the letter B, C, D or E. This letter range is from 1937-1939



Hey everyone! It looks like I have a 1937.   B80130


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2018)

I've cleaned all the bearings & cups. I also got my fenders and chain guard.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice, lets see the rest of it.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice, lets see the rest of it.



I worked on it some today. I couldn't mount the front fender because of the fork I have to use until I get the correct one. Wow! The chain ring I bought from *THEGOLDENGREEK is beautiful! I still need to clean the front and rear hubs. I think the pedal bearings will be ok also, after I clean them. I have a seat and post, but need a sleeve for the post. I can't believe how well the original paint on the fenders matches the house paint on the frame and  wheels. I think the seat post may be nickel, it has the look. To me, nickel has a slight yellow color. Barry*

*

*


*

*

*

*


*

*


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2018)

Good save. Check the welds at steering tube, square and round of steering tube opening lower etc to be sure no breaks/deflection.

You should be able to source a correct fork for this, I wish I had an extra right now otherwise I would offer. Nice looking fenders btw!

N


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Good save. Check the welds at steering tube, square and round of steering tube opening lower etc to be sure no breaks/deflection.
> 
> You should be able to source a correct fork for this, I wish I had an extra right now otherwise I would offer. Nice looking fenders btw!
> 
> N



I can't see any cracks. The paint is completely gone from the welds around the head tube. They look good. I can't wait to ride the old Zephyr!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2018)

Typical for the paint to fall off around their welds, just look for cracks & buckling, twist etc...

You'll know something is up if it does not ride no hands after rebuild~


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Typical for the paint to fall off around their welds, just look for cracks & buckling, twist etc...
> 
> You'll know something is up if it does not ride no hands after rebuild~



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

Only got to put on the drop stand and head badge today. The sleeve for the seat post is on its way. I need a drop stand clip, a fork and some grips, then I'm set. Going to leave it crusty. I've been trying  to get it on the road, so I can take pictures for the Lack's Auto story in the badge book. Barry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 18, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I need a drop stand clip, a fork and some grips, then I'm set.



What does the clip look like? I have a few.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> What does the clip look like? I have a few.[/QUOT
> Here's a photo a fellow Caber gave me. I guess it's like a Schwinn clip, they look the same to me?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2018)

I bought a bike I knew nothing about once too. I named her TEMPEST.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2018)

I found a set of wheels I forgot about. I think I took them off a mid 30's Elgin years ago. They're the perfect color and in great shape. The bearings are already clean! I think the blue grips I found will work good, and I don't have to spend any more money. The pedal parts are soaking in gas and I'll clean them later. After I buy a fork, get the clip A.S. BOLTNUT gave me ( can you believe he just gave it to me? Thanks man!) and the seat post sleeve I bought from THEGOLDENGREEK, I'm on the road.! Yahoo!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

Things are coming along. I put the chain on last night. The pedal bearings were in good shape so I cleaned them and I put the pedals on the bike today. I road it about 8" across the living room. I just couldn't wait any more!  LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2018)

I put the fender clip on and was able to put the seat on after getting the seat post shims in the mail today. Now all I need is the fork that's in the mail, then I can put it and the front fender on.

I rode it for the first time today. I wonder when the last time it was ridden? I really like the way it rides, but I need a different seat. I don't like the way the J.C. Higgins seat feels. 

I want to say thanks to all the folks that helped me get this bike on the road.

 I know it looks rough, but it's mechanically sound and I love it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2018)

I couldn't take those stupid blue grips! Adjusted the seat and added Coke Bottle grips. Better! Almost ready to take photos for the book. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2018)

I have some bad luck some times, I thought I had myself a set of forks, but the fork legs are too long and the braces won't reach the axle. I knew they were the wrong style of forks, but I thought they would work for now.

Here's what the original looks like. I guess I'm going to have to find one just like it. Barry


----------



## nick1985 (Dec 1, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I put the fender clip on and was able to put the seat on after getting the seat post shims in the mail today. Now all I need is the fork that's in the mail, then I can put it and the front fender on.
> 
> I rode it for the first time today. I wonder when the last time it was ridden? I really like the way it rides, but I need a different seat. I don't like the way the J.C. Higgins seat feels.
> 
> ...



What is the sleeve you have put on the seat post? What does it do exactly? I'm having issues with the seat post on my Elgin and have been trying to figure out how to fix


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2018)

nick1985 said:


> What is the sleeve you have put on the seat post? What does it do exactly? I'm having issues with the seat post on my Elgin and have been trying to figure out how to fix



It's a shim that goes between the seat post hole and the 5/8 seatpost and makes up for the space between their. I didn't know they built them like that until I got my bike. I think there's one for sale on eBay right now, at least there was this.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2018)

nick1985 said:


> What is the sleeve you have put on the seat post? What does it do exactly? I'm having issues with the seat post on my Elgin and have been trying to figure out how to fix



Vintage bicycle seatpost adapter fits Schwinn and others brands, is the ad on ebay.
This is what it looks like.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 7, 2018)

Help! Still looking for a fork for the 1937 Lack's Zephyr Roadmaster. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 21, 2018)

Still looking for a fork. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2019)

I have some bad luck some times, I thought I had myself a set of forks, but the fork legs are too long and the braces won't reach the axle. I knew they were the wrong style of forks, but I thought they would work for now.

Here's what the original looks like. I guess I'm going to have to find one just like it. Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 8, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Still looking for a fork. Thanks, Barry




Oh man , they didn't work for you ? I'll takem  back


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Oh man , they didn't work for you ? I'll takem back



You don't have to do that. You win some and you lose some. Thank you very much for offering to do that though. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 9, 2019)

You need a CWC Tang/Flying V fork.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Great looking frame! Do you have the bent fork shown and if so, why don't you straighten it and use it?  You could also use a 13/16" seatpost w/o shims?   The bike must have originally had the 5/8" post eh?   Crank/hubs/pedals/when all clean and adjusted makes for a smooth and crunch-free ride.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks! It rides real good, I've already cleaned everything and greased it. The fork is broken and bent in two directions. I don't know about fixing it. I already has the shims and 5/8" seat post. Thanks, Barry


----------

